# Little Orphan Annie



## BlunderWoman (Jun 30, 2014)

Does my big sister look like Little Orphan Annie in this childhood photo of her or what? 

View attachment 8239

View attachment 8240


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2014)

Lol, yes she does, only MUCH cuter!!  :bowknot:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks SB  I think she looks precious in that photo


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2014)

She sure does , does she still have those beautiful curls?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 30, 2014)

Her eyes are sure an improvement.  Pretty little girl.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 30, 2014)

Very, very cute picture.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 30, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> She sure does , does she still have those beautiful curls?


No, she outgrew them.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 30, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Her eyes are sure an improvement.  Pretty little girl.


LOL yes definitely and improvement on the eyes


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 30, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Very, very cute picture.


Thanks.


----------

